# Kids enertainment center



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Finally built my kids flat screen holder 

I just used rough sawn pine as it was cut from the tree a couple years ago 

ants got into it though wish I would have incorporated that wood into cabinet but I screwed up oh well live and learn


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbsup:

What finish did you use?" :smile:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice job!

I read rough sawn timber and was assuming something that looked outdoor furniture.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That is very cool. I like the design and the way you personalized the cabinet.









 







.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys

The glass was stolen from another cabinet when it was in the door frame it smashed to the ground

I just cringed and nothing happened

I made it an '' too big for my van so I had to have a friend deliver it in his truck

He took off careful enough but later down the road he took a hard left and over it came

Oh well it got distressed a little but didn't break


Scotty you know dam well it isn't finished except for sawdust and dirt lol


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great work. I am sure the kids are appreciating this much.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

At what point do you stop calling your married pregnant daughter kid

I guess that's one to figure out huh

Thanks again


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ihackwood said:


> At what point do you stop calling your married pregnant daughter kid
> 
> I guess that's one to figure out huh
> 
> Thanks again


Married or not, even when I'm 100 I imagine I would keep calling her kid

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

That looks great, I dig it.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I know for a fact I'm not making a hundred lol


----------

